# Any Reports from the ECLSTS?? Photos??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if there was any reports. Same ol same ol or new stuff.
Meet anyone for the first time.??


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I DID I DID!! Marty I got to meet Charles Ro and Charles Jr. They were great guys and got 8 purchases from me. I got pics with both of them too ^^. I also got to meet Dave Sauerwald of Bridgewerks and thoroughly enjoyed that as well. The show was HUGE! Lots of really nice people and I got to meet Chris France in person too. I'm glad I didn't miss this show. Charles Jr. is also trying to track me down a Conrail NW2 cow and calf. I'd love to give away other info about possible USA Trains releases but Im sworn to secrecy. I will say that EMD fans will remain happy. ;-). The show was well worth the 700+ miles of driving. I would do it again in a heartbeat. I saw Docwatson's Private Car in person as well and it is very impressive. I hope he wins the best scratch-built contest. I'll publish some pics when I get home. 

-Will


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Come say Hi over at warrior run loco works Will....surprised ya missed me in the CR hat runnin around...


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Awwww =( I'm sorry I missed you. I really need to join the Conrail Historical Society. I had my Conrail shirt on today. ;-) 

-Will


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got home. I took alot of pictures. It will take some time to upload and convert. I should have them online by tomorrow. My first time there so I can't say whats new


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Still here in York and playing on my new netbook. Good show so far. Just as busy as previous years. My major purchase was with Colorado Models for a bunch of buildings for a customer and the new ore tower for me. Chatted with the usual suspects. Chatted with George at Aristo about the Revolution and also Scott Polk (he's an interesting guy in a good way). Said Hi to Lewis while he was grabbing some lunch. 
Lots of good stuff in the model contest and my mine diorama with an automated point to point 1/24n15 mine tram was running well - 










Got lots of pics and will take more tomorrow. 

-Brian


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I went Friday for my first ever visit to ECLSTS. I am new in the hobby and was hoping to find some bargains to begin building my rr. No such luck, unless saving shipping cost is a bargain. I did walk out with kibbles-and-bits from Clem and a a new 10' circle of track. All and all a very enjoyable road trip from the Lehigh Valley.


On the plus side, I met some nice folks and saw some excellent models on the layouts and at the contest table. I took a few pics with my camera/phone but am not sure how to post here. NBD


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Great show, and met alot of new people. Got to finally meet Brian (and see the Dunkirk in person), nice job by the way! It looks good in pics, but the real thing is incredible. Did manage to pick up some items I'd been putting off ordering to save on shipping. Caught up with some old friends that I only get to talk with on-line, so it's well worth the trip for me. 
The model contest has some great entries as always, and ALOT of trains running for everyone to see. Took alot of detail ideas home with me to work into our trains. 

Bunker, welcome to the hobby! If you are looking for the bargains, that will happen today. The vendors have a larger supply on Friday, but the bargains come on Saturday when they don't want to have to pack up everything to take it back home. 

Brian, good luck with the diorama and let us know how you do


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

all right Will!!!!! is Charlie coming out with an #844 U.P. Northern??? 
You have to tell us . someone will,,Will.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I posted a boat load (train load?) in this forum today


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Did Charles Ro (USA Trains) have any info as to when the center cupola cabooses would be available?
Thanks,
Brian B.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like folks having a good time. USAT probably got to keep new stuff under hat till the economy comes back. Don't want to do like some other company that we have been waiting for stuff for over two years now. Later RJD


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well Marty I don't know about 844, but Brian I do know about center cupola cabs. They will be released in the next couple of months and Jr. said that the BigBoy's PFE set (total of 24 cars) will be coming out in July. Below are pics of me with Charles Ro and Charles Ro Jr. as well as 4 pics of DocWatson's Private Car. Charles and Jr. were veeeeery busy at the show and had lots of business so I didn't get to talk to them too much but the time I spent with them was very memorable and not something I'll ever forget. I've been wanting to meet them for so long and finally got my chance. They were both super nice and just as friendly as people get. I'll take pics of my purchases in a little bit and show them too. 
From the show, these were the only pics I got, but the show was very busy and LOTS of people showed up from all over. I'd say the ECLSTS was a huge success for all vendors. 

-Will

p.s. - While I was there I got 2 Conrail T-shirts from The American Rails http://www.americanrails.com/ and also got to meet Michael Leson who co-owns AR. He was a nice guy too and one of his shirts is in the pics of me with Charles Ro and Charles Ro Jr. Check his web site for some great Rail apparel!











Me and Charles Ro (Founder of USA Trains and a heck of a guy)












Me and Charles Ro Jr. (Charles Ro's son who also runs USA Trains and is a heck of a guy)



































DocWatson's Private Car (I-phone quality lol). Very nice specimen of talent and workmanship. It was very nice to see it in person.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Will,

Thanks for the update.

And that's quite a cool t-shirt!

Brian B.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? I got to go to a small train show in Batavia NY on sunday and there was a vendor there with a brand new in box NW-2 cow and calf set in Conrail livery. $275 for the pair if I recall? I'm not sure who the vendor was though? I dropped almost $300 at that show picking up a bunch of rolling stock and a building kit. Packed our little Cougar tight coming home. Still wish I could have gone to the ECLSTS. Attendance at this SMALL ONE DAY SHOW was over 10,000. 

Chas


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Brian ^^ and Chas do you happen to remember the name of that vendor? I have been looking everywhere for the Conrail cow and calf NW2. I kick myself now for not getting them when I had the chance. Any info on that vendor would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

-Will


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok,so what have the intelligence gatherers come up with for any new products from USA? They have been pretty quiet lately. New locomotives? New cars?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I walked into the Trainworld booth and saw the LGB C&O 0-4-0 with Vandy tender (Listed in Garden Railways for $199.99) selling at $175.00. SOLD! These are, admittedly, funky looking little locomotives, but they are good runners and pullers. The sound is a plus, although the whistle seems a bit strange - but for $175.00, I can live with it. It will eventually get Kadees and Brandywine & Gondor lettering. Besides, these little locomotives look like something Hobbits might build.

Also got some Schleich figures and one of the R1600 compatible switches Axle is importing. It is a very nice switch. I may have to save to by more switches next year. Don't think I can make the fall show. Axle also offers an intermediate radius switch which LGB never made, but should be popular for certain situations.

I did not get to visit with anyone like I had hoped to. Only got to spend some time with Yogie. The gang I was with kept on the go, and I was afraid we would get separated if I didn't keep up with them.

I thought it was a great show.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I went to my first ECLSTS on Friday. It was wasn't too bad with some highs and lows. The aristocraft revolution seminar was very well done. Some of the other ones I felt were not prepared very well so I was a little disappointed in that. I'm not sure presentations are a LS train persons strong suit ha. 

I felt the displays were very well done including the Maryland Virginia club which is the closest to me. The one with the bridge and working wood shop was very nice and worthy of displaying in the front. 

Other notes, good prices by the vendors with plenty of people buying thousands at once! I really wanted to buy a GG1 plus 5 passenger cars for $950 which was a fairly good deal. I got the impression from some vendors that business was actually slow for them (from talking to some folks). The vendors were probably the most informative to me and I appreciate them being there. 

Hmmm, I definitely feel like I was one of the youngest people there haha  So that's it...I had a good time and would go again!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,
Sorry I did not grab any info from him. I asked my co-worked who was a vendor at the show as well and he says the guiy is there every year. Most of these guys were local to the Buffalo and Rochester NY areas. If I can find anything else out I'll PM you but please don't pin any hope on that. I make few train shows per year (maybe one or two).

Chas


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

No prob Chas, I had Jim Schultz looking for it for me and he seemed confident he could track them down so I was wondering if it was him. He lives in Ohio with wife Melissa and they work together on train sales. Don't sweat it if you can't remember, someday I'll find them. 

-Will


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A big public thanks to Pete Thornton who called me from the show to try to help me make a deal with the guy selling the "ONLY REMAINING NIB Lionel Atlantics". I was looking for a Pennsy one but I'm not willing to have someone else spend GOLD prices on my behalf. Thanks again Pete for trying.

Chas


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

"ONLY REMAINING NIB Lionel Atlantics". 


(All I did was call Chas and let him talk to the owner at P&R.) For anyone interested, they really are NIB, (bought when Lionel abandoned LS,) and he wants $350 for the standard ones and $479 for the one with sound.


----------

